

Performance & Load testing with Log Replay - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2008/09/30/load-testing-with-log-replay/

======
jbert
Does anyone have any tools or thoughts on how to turn live traffic (from log
and/or tcpdump) into test load for a write-heavy site? (I've found this useful
for regression testing and performance in the past on a mostly readonly site).

At the least, it would seem to require a storage snapshot (db+backend storage)
timed with the beginning of the log capture, so to get correct responses.

The test could then consist of checking all HTTP responses are the same, and
that the db+storage has changed in the same way in the test env as it did on
live.

With our current setup (mysql+webdav storage) this seems challenging,
particularly since both of these are very large.

Is anyone aware of any tools or work in this area?

